# Howling at night...



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

If he obviously does not have to go, the only advice I have is to ignore him, after about three nights he will understand that you are not coming.

Last summer I went on vacation for about 5 days, and had my brother-in-law come and take Brady out. When I got home, at about 5:00 every morning, he would start crying - we had stopped that months ago. Then I was talking to my brother-in-law, and he mentioned that at 5:00 am i when he would take Brady and his golden running on the field down the street. Obviously, Brady liked being woken up at 5 for a field trip!!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I had issues with Vito being in his crate until I got a larger one. Apparently he wasn't comfy enough. Now he is totally fine and sleeps past 6:00 am!!! 

Is it large enough for him to stand, and turn around comfortably? I think Vito's problem was it wasn't tall enough and he was hunched over whenever he stood. 

But I agree with cubbysan. If it is big enough, ignore him....he'll get the picture.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Ignore it. SO far, what you've done has just taught him that howling makes you come let him out! Dogs do what works. If howling no longer works, he'll eventually give it up.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great advice above. You should probably also cover the crate to make it more den like.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I watched a dog training show awhile back and there was a Rotti that would always howl during the night (apparently dogs can hear other dogs barking/howling in the distance even if we can't) so the trainer made the owner put music on at night for the dog to listen to and that did the trick... lol.

Some dogs also howl in their sleep, like mine does occasionally.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for the responses.  

I covered Tuck's crate last night and ignored him. He barked/howled from 11:00 until 4:00 this morning. That puppy is nothing if not persistent.  Luke and Maggie kept looking at me like "are you flipping kidding me?" Haha. There were no accidents in his cage when we went out at 6:00, though, so I definitely think it was just that he wanted to play. I'll keep ignoring him and hopefully it won't go on for five hours tonight. Thanks again!


----------



## Argos' Mom (Jun 2, 2008)

Argos was still a pup when he met my MIL's beagle, Jake. Well, from then on whenever we left Argos he would howl like a beagle. We had him neutered last week and they girl at the vets said they heard a beagle and they don't have any beagles there. They went and checked and it was Argos expressing his unhappiness at being left at the vets. Hopefully, your pup will get the idea. Ignoring does work. It just takes time.


----------

